# Red swollen anus , always wet



## prantor19 (Nov 29, 2013)

About a month ago I noticed bottom of a pigeon is completely wet. Her anus was swollen and red. Please look at the picture bellow. 










I took her to vet. She gave some medicine (I forgot names). But there was no improvement. I took her again and this time she gave Peflox (antibiotic) 1gm/day and Nurobix (vitamin B1+B+B6) 1gm/day for 10 day. Today is last day. But still no improvement. I'm really frustrated.

Please let me know if anyone of you had any experience about this problem.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no idea what it is....i brought a pigeon 3 years back from a pet shop, that had a red swallon vent,but not this bad..... i returned it back.....
so....how is the bird behaving??
how are the poops?? is she able to poop without any problem??


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The female pigeon looks like it has "prolapse of the oviduct" and you can look this up on the net. The avian vet might have to put a certain type of stitch in it to hold it in and please do not trying shoving it in with your finger this would put danger to the pigeon. If the vet gave you medicine to put on it dab it gently. Maybe gradually with the medicine it will pull back in and keep it separated from other birds with very gentle exercise


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Does she has diarrhea? I have a female that has the feet partly paralised and for that reason stays on belly a lot and as result always had digestive problems, especially coccidiosis and her vent looks like the one of your bird, especially before she lays an egg (lighter color aqueous droppings).


----------

